# Listed for grounding?



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm looking to splice the GEC with an irreversible compression connector...I have these "insulink" connectors, but I'm not sure if they are listed for grounding purposes...How do I find out if it they are?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I'm looking to splice the GEC with an irreversible compression connector...I have these "insulink" connectors, but I'm not sure if they are listed for grounding purposes...How do I find out if it they are?


 I would suggest you check with your inspection authorities. I M O, compression splicers, sleeves, etc. should be acceptable. But NOT split nut bolts (Burndys) etc.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought the GEC could only be done by exothermic welding.

Oh I see, 250.64 (c), do the splice say listed for grounding and bonding on the package?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I thought the GEC could only be done by exothermic welding.


Read 250.64...It says irreversible compression connectors listed for grounding...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Is this for your GEC project from the other thread?

How about a C-tap of H-tap, depending on which crimper you have.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Is this for your GEC project from the other thread?
> 
> How about a C-tap of H-tap, depending on which crimper you have.


Yes. There is about 2-3 inches of 1/0 sticking out of the trough and I thought about just tapping it there...It would save me money and time.

I have the Insulinks that use the bg die and I have some htaps that use the d3 die...I know I can make them work, just wondering if they are "listed for grounding"...I'm probably worrying about nothing here.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If this is a tap not a splice it can be done with anything.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

All the crimp stuff (C-taps, barrels, lugs) we use (Penn-Union) are UL 467 listed and I think T&B/Blackburn, and Burndy stuff probably is too. I'd just use a barrel splice and be done with it.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BBQ said:


> If this is a tap not a splice it can be done with anything.


It's a splice.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> All the crimp stuff (C-taps, barrels, lugs) we use (Penn-Union) are UL 467 listed and I think T&B/Blackburn, and Burndy stuff probably is too. I'd just use a barrel splice and be done with it.


Just checked Burndy's site...It says they aren't UL listed


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

The insulink style one I have says:*Shure Splicer Connectors meet or exceed*
*Class A-3 requirements of ANSI C119.4,
when properly installed on aluminum to
aluminum or aluminum to copper*

Whatever that means?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Just checked Burndy's site...It says they aren't UL listed


Uh oh, I guess I broke that rule a few times. :whistling2:

I take it you have a flavor of Burndy MD cripmer right?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Uh oh, I guess I broke that rule a few times. :whistling2:
> 
> I take it you have a flavor of Burndy MD cripmer right?


Yeah, MD6 with the permanent BG and D3 dies.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yeah, MD6 with the permanent BG and D3 dies.


The Penn-Union sheets I have say their connectors are listed to be used with Burndy tooling.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> The Penn-Union sheets I have say their connectors are listed to be used with Burndy tooling.


Problem is, no ones stocks crap in this city. I'd try them if someone had them.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Problem is, no ones stocks crap in this city. I'd try them if someone had them.


Ah but there is the internet, yeah I know ordering one connector online but,
a little application of Google and a 1/0 barrel with UL 467 for $2.78.

http://www.elecdirect.com/product/11b8e8a7-7c69-415e-9893-cd885444f445.aspx


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Ah but there is the internet, yeah I know ordering one connector online but,
> a little application of Google and a 1/0 barrel with UL 467 for $2.78.
> 
> http://www.elecdirect.com/product/11b8e8a7-7c69-415e-9893-cd885444f445.aspx


Yeah, I got most of my htaps off the net after the ones the lineman gave me ran out...That doesnt specify which Burndy die to use though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B-12 die I think.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> B-12 die I think.


Don't have that one...I think im just gonna crimp on the connector that I have and be done with it...I'm a hack, remember...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Don't have that one...I think im just gonna crimp on the connector that I have and be done with it...I'm a hack, remember...


I never really worried about 467 listing, we just crimp on whatever or use whatever lug. And no one has ever said anything. 

I don't think most wirenuts are listed for grounding but no one makes a deal about that either.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> ...
> I don't think most wirenuts are listed for grounding but no one makes a deal about that either.


250.8(A)(1) specifically permits standard wirenuts for most grounding applications.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> 250.8(A)(1)


I forgot about that, too many articles to keep track of :wacko:


----------

